# Viewing DC points on line at MVCI



## KathyPet (Dec 18, 2011)

I thought this was supposed to be available now.  When I click on view my portfolio I get a message saying that viewing DC points is "Unavailable at this time".   Does anyone know when this feature will be enabled?


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 18, 2011)

Hmmmm.  The last time we talked about that "My Vacation Club Portfolio" page, the link to book using DC Points wasn't active but in the "Current MVC Election Value" column down lower on the page you could see how many DC Points you'd get for each week.  Today that column is showing all zeroes and so far all I've done with the 2012 weeks is book them at the home resorts.

Is anybody else now showing zeroes where you saw Point Values a couple weeks ago?

As far as being able to book DC Points online, different reps keep saying it's coming but I'll believe it when I see it.  DVC doesn't have that feature yet, Starwood doesn't have that feature yet ...  Although, at the annual meeting for DVC last week they announced that online booking will be available on a limited basis beginning Jan 19th.  It occurred to me that with the usage of Points being so similar between DVC and Marriott, maybe they've both worked together or maybe with the same outside company to develop a system that will work?


----------



## Bogeygirl (Dec 18, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> Hmmmm.  The last time we talked about that "My Vacation Club Portfolio" the link to book using DC Points wasn't active, but in the "Current MVC Election Value" column down lower on the page you could see how many DC Points you'd get for each week.  Today that column is showing all zeroes and so far all I've done with the 2012 weeks is book them at the home resorts.
> 
> Is anybody else now showing zeroes, where you used to see Point Values, as well?
> 
> As far as being able to book DC Points online, different reps keep saying it's coming but I'll believe it when I see it.  DVC doesn't have that feature yet, Starwood doesn't have that feature yet ...  Although, at the annual meeting for DVC last week they announced that online booking will be available on a limited basis beginning Jan 19th.  It occurred to me that with the usage of Points being so similar between DVC and Marriott, maybe they've both worked together or maybe with the same outside company to develop a system that will work?


Yup - last time I checked I could see my points with a message saying too early to book for 2013 - now no points and only info for 2012.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't see any lines for year 2013 any longer either. 

This was in the latest Insiders Newsletter, in the Ask a Vacation Ownership Advisor section.



> *"When will I be able to see my Vacation Club Points balance and book my vacation online?"*We’re currently working on increasing the functionality of the Owners website, so in the future you will be able to go online to view your Vacation Club Points balance and book reservations.


----------



## Empty Nest (Dec 18, 2011)

Maybe this is old news to some, but I just found out  new information at a DC presentation at Shadow Ridge last week. A DC Premier Plus Owners can view on line availability for using Owner DC points and Legacy DC points 13 months out. I only had to buy 1000 points to gain this access due to the Legacy weeks I own. She said they give you a password and you can log on and view all availability. I did decline, but I would really like that capability.

Mike


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 18, 2011)

Empty Nest said:


> Maybe this is old news to some, but I just found out  new information at a DC presentation at Shadow Ridge last week. A DC Premier Plus Owners can view on line availability for using Owner DC points and Legacy DC points 13 months out. I only had to buy 1000 points to gain this access due to the Legacy weeks I own. She said they give you a password and you can log on and view all availability. I did decline, but I would really like that capability.
> 
> Mike



Well that is a new sales trick. Buy DC Trust points and get online access :hysterical:


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 18, 2011)

Empty Nest said:


> Maybe this is old news to some, but I just found out  new information at a DC presentation at Shadow Ridge last week. A DC Premier Plus Owners can view on line availability for using Owner DC points and Legacy DC points 13 months out. I only had to buy 1000 points to gain this access due to the Legacy weeks I own. She said they give you a password and you can log on and view all availability. I did decline, but I would really like that capability.
> 
> Mike



There are a few of us Premier Plus owners here, most based on just the DC Points conversion value of our Weeks but a few who purchased DC Trust Points as well.  While it's true that Premier Plus status gives us the 13-mos reservation window, it's not true that we have online access to view availability.  Not anywhere near true today, and hasn't been true since the day the DC was introduced.  The salesperson you spoke with was flat-out wrong.


----------



## Empty Nest (Dec 18, 2011)

SueDon,

Just to be clear, it was only if you owned DC points in addition to Legacy points that you had the access. This was a new feature. Has anyone out there that has both checked lately? I assume it will take a phone call to  Marriott to get the password. I also am Premier Plus owner and have never had this in the past, but I haven't purchased DC points. I agree with that your comments were correct in the past, just wondering if is still true or if there was a recent change..


----------



## wvacations (Dec 19, 2011)

Flat out lie and should be reported! What levels are they going to stoop too. If you bought points on that lie, and then found out it was a lie, will they refund the purchase? I would report this sales person and ask if this is a supported practice.


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 19, 2011)

Empty Nest said:


> SueDon,
> 
> Just to be clear, it was only if you owned DC points in addition to Legacy points that you had the access. This was a new feature. Has anyone out there that has both checked lately? I assume it will take a phone call to  Marriott to get the password. I also am Premier Plus owner and have never had this in the past, but I haven't purchased DC points. I agree with that your comments were correct in the past, just wondering if is still true or if there was a recent change..



Ah, now I understand, sorry for the misunderstanding.  It sounds way too far out there, still, but I guess you're right that only the folks who own enrolled Weeks and purchased DC Points will be able to debunk it.


----------



## NJMOM2 (Dec 20, 2011)

The web site login is down for maintenance today.  Maybe today is the day for the update we all have been waiting for.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 20, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> Ah, now I understand, sorry for the misunderstanding.  It sounds way too far out there, still, but I guess you're right that only the folks who own enrolled Weeks and purchased DC Points will be able to debunk it.



Not only does the person need to be an enrolled legacy owner with DC trust points, but it seems they also had to be Premier Plus.


----------



## Bogeygirl (Dec 20, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> I don't see any lines for year 2013 any longer either.
> 
> This was in the latest Insiders Newsletter, in the Ask a Vacation Ownership Advisor section.


Interesting. Just checked and the 2013 info and my points info is showing again.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 20, 2011)

Bogeygirl said:


> Interesting. Just checked and the 2013 info and my points info is showing again.



Ours is showing now too.


----------



## RBERR1 (Dec 21, 2011)

*Can now book everything points online.*

:whoopie: I just went on to my MVCI account and saw something new.  A whole bunch of options to do things with points. Looks like you can bank, borrow and book transactions with points.  


About time.


----------



## jont (Dec 21, 2011)

OMG!
After 18 months  it's finally here. Someone pinch me, I must be dreaming!


----------



## NJMOM2 (Dec 21, 2011)

I don't have any available DC points at this time to play with.  I am wondering if you do can you 'window shop' for DC points reservations.


----------



## jont (Dec 21, 2011)

NJMOM2 said:


> I don't have any available DC points at this time to play with.  I am wondering if you do can you 'window shop' for DC points reservations.



Looks that way. You can also hold a potential booking and continue to browse.


----------



## CashEddie (Dec 21, 2011)

I can confirm that I am also able to see the new interface the shows you yout points and also gives you the options to borrow, bank, transfer (looks like transfers still need to be done over the phone)

Looks like they did a whole revamp of the DC parts of the site.  If you check out the explorer collection and check out the Ocean Explorer (the site for the cruises) you will see  a much better interface than what was there before. You can have it search for cruises within the point range you are able to afford and it will return all cruises that match your criteria and you will also see the cabin types you get for your points and can also see what you could "upgrade" to if you have more points to spend.  Very nice and I'm impressed with the new website.


----------



## KathyPet (Dec 21, 2011)

Exactly where are you seeing this information?  I do see the # of DC points that I receive for each property I own in the plan my vacation area but I do not see my current point balance or options to use those points.


----------



## GregT (Dec 21, 2011)

KathyPet said:


> Exactly where are you seeing this information?  I do see the # of DC points that I receive for each property I own in the plan my vacation area but I do not see my current point balance or options to use those points.



I am able to see the Points Status (plus the Transaction History) by:

1) selecting Plan and Book My Vacation
2) then View My Vacation Club Portfolio (right hand side of the screen under Account Information).

This information is very useful (and is accurate too).  

Thx

Greg


----------



## jancurious (Dec 21, 2011)

Very impressive!  Click on Marriott Vacation Club Collection and then "use my points" to check availability with your points and make reservations.  Can also put some searches on hold while you explore more.  The date range can be specific or flexible.

Way to go Marriott!   

Jan


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 21, 2011)

It doesn't appear that you can search without redeeming first. I only have the 800 PlusPoints and they are all reserved. There is a little button that says "Use My Points" but when I hover over it it indicates "You currently don't have any Vacation Club points available to use".

It looks like the ability to transfer points online will be there, that will prove to be very helpful for those renting points.


----------



## jimf41 (Dec 21, 2011)

This is fantastic. Searching at 12 months out seems to have plenty of availability but a 13 month search didn't show any inventory at Frenchmans Cove.

Absolutely fantastic feature though.


----------



## emt (Dec 21, 2011)

*Very smooth!*

Thanks for the updates, due to everyone's tracking I just saved myself a phone call! Had been meaning to add a studio to our summer reservation at Timberlodge so the in-laws could tag along (i.e babysit!). Was able to log-in, pull up the info as detailed and confirm my reservation immediately.  

Interestingly both confirmation emails were immediate (typically when calling the second confirmation is delayed a few hours to a day or so).

This exhausts our points for now (finishing up 2011 rolled into 2012) and I'm happy to say we've easily used every single point allocated (no orphans), including the original 800 Bonus pts.


----------



## mjm1 (Dec 21, 2011)

Very nice feature.  We only have 50 plus points left, but I was able to see everything.  I look forward to using this tool.  Good job Marriott!


----------



## wvacations (Dec 21, 2011)

Here are the results of my test. I have 15 points available for 2012 (long story how I ended up with 15 points), so I am able to get to the page to search for availability. However, no matter what dates I put in for any resort, it says "No availability for your dates, or you do not have enough points." Obviously with 15 points, I don't have enough points for anything. I take this to mean that you can't check availability and then trade your week for points. Since I can't imagine ever exchanging for points before I know if I can get my reservation, the online function will not work for me. Guess I will be stuck still making the painful call for DC reservations. Maybe the next update will fix this perceived problem. Waited so long for this, I am kind of disappointed. If anyone is seeing availability without having the requires points, please post your experience.


----------



## larue (Dec 21, 2011)

wvacations said:


> Here are the results of my test. I have 15 points available for 2012 (long story how I ended up with 15 points), so I am able to get to the page to search for availability. However, no matter what dates I put in for any resort, it says "No availability for your dates, or you do not have enough points." Obviously with 15 points, I don't have enough points for anything. I take this to mean that you can't check availability and then trade your week for points. Since I can't imagine ever exchanging for points before I know if I can get my reservation, the online function will not work for me. Guess I will be stuck still making the painful call for DC reservations. Maybe the next update will fix this perceived problem. Waited so long for this, I am kind of disappointed. If anyone is seeing availability without having the requires points, please post your experience.



I had the same experience as you and confirmed on the online chat that you have to have enough points available to see availability.  So no advance window shopping.  You would have to convert your week blind and hope you could find what you wanted.  I mentioned that to the rep and the rep basically said too bad.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 21, 2011)

wvacations said:


> Here are the results of my test. I have 15 points available for 2012 (long story how I ended up with 15 points), so I am able to get to the page to search for availability. However, no matter what dates I put in for any resort, it says "No availability for your dates, or you do not have enough points." Obviously with 15 points, I don't have enough points for anything. I take this to mean that you can't check availability and then trade your week for points. Since I can't imagine ever exchanging for points before I know if I can get my reservation, the online function will not work for me. Guess I will be stuck still making the painful call for DC reservations. Maybe the next update will fix this perceived problem. Waited so long for this, I am kind of disappointed. If anyone is seeing availability without having the requires points, please post your experience.



As I indicated in Post #23, I can't even access the search tool as I have 0 points available. It does appear that you have to deposit before you can search.

I would say that if you think this is important enough (which I am sure it is) that you e-mail MVCI and voice your concern.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 21, 2011)

I would think that if you have enough points, either from converting, banking, or borrowing, the system should let you search inventory. If we were inclined, we could convert 2013 and borrow them in to 2012 for a reservation.

Is it possible to search for a reservation in a year when you don't have points elected for that year but do have points elected for a future or prior year? Do you have to have points in that specific use year to search?


----------



## jimf41 (Dec 21, 2011)

So I've been playing with this new toy for awhile and some interesting stuff has happened. I said before that neither Ocean Pointe or Frenchmans Cove were available at the 13 month mark but Ko Olina was. 

What really surprised me was that Newport Coast was available this July for just about the whole middle of the month. I'm not a fan of Newport but from what most folks say that's a tough one to get.


----------



## wvacations (Dec 21, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> I would think that if you have enough points, either from converting, banking, or borrowing, the system should let you search inventory. If we were inclined, we could convert 2013 and borrow them in to 2012 for a reservation.
> 
> Is it possible to search for a reservation in a year when you don't have points elected for that year but do have points elected for a future or prior year? Do you have to have points in that specific use year to search?



I appears you you have to CURRENTLY have enough points to search for availabilty. To me, not a good tool. For any DC point reservation I make, I check availablity BEFORE I convert my week to points. With the extreme limits place on point time limits, I would never borrow thus making the points time limit shorter, only to find no availablility. Guess I just keep spending 20 minutes on hold if I need a DC reservation! Very disappointed in the new website.


----------



## jimf41 (Dec 21, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> I would think that if you have enough points, either from converting, banking, or borrowing, the system should let you search inventory. If we were inclined, we could convert 2013 and borrow them in to 2012 for a reservation.
> 
> Is it possible to search for a reservation in a year when you don't have points elected for that year but do have points elected for a future or prior year? Do you have to have points in that specific use year to search?



Yes, for some reason MVCI converted one of my 2013 weeks to points. I didn't need them for any 2012 reservations but they did it. I called the VOA a few days ago about it and we decided to leave it alone as I was going to convert them anyway in a few weeks. I have searched several 2012 dates with these 2013 points so far today.


----------



## wvacations (Dec 22, 2011)

larue said:


> I had the same experience as you and confirmed on the online chat that you have to have enough points available to see availability.  So no advance window shopping.  You would have to convert your week blind and hope you could find what you wanted.  I mentioned that to the rep and the rep basically said too bad.



Interval looks better each day! Especially with the FREE XYZ-2 for 1 Trades. Marriott can keep their DC points!


----------



## Time2Buy (Dec 22, 2011)

There are either bugs or bad data in the new system. When I go to "View My Upcoming Points Reservations", I see another owner's reservation.

I'll call Marriott tomorrow to report the problem.

Greg


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 22, 2011)

jimf41 said:


> Yes, for some reason MVCI converted one of my 2013 weeks to points.



This is one plus to an online tool. If something is goofed you only have yourself to blame. I don't like talking to a human on the phone who can at any second screw something up.


----------



## arubalover60 (Dec 22, 2011)

I am also shocked that they finally got this up and working. I agree that it is flawed in that you can't search for a reservation that takes more than the points that you have available. It is a big step in the right direction though.


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 22, 2011)

Wow, I'm truly surprised that it's up and running and that it has so much detail - the history even has all canceled reservations listed.

Agree with the others that it would be nice to be able to search availability despite not having current Points available.  Also, you still get a message to call Owner Services to make any changes to existing Weeks reservations.  It would be nice to be able to search what would be available if you cancelled a Week's reservation and converted it to Points, without actually having to cancel it first.  Obviously the VOA's have that capability. 

Hopefully MVCI Customer Advocate is monitoring this thread.


----------



## VacationPro (Dec 22, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> Wow, I'm truly surprised that it's up and running and that it has so much detail - the history even has all canceled reservations listed.
> 
> Agree with the others that it would be nice to be able to search availability despite not having current Points available.  Also, you still get a message to call Owner Services to make any changes to existing Weeks reservations.  It would be nice to be able to search what would be available if you cancelled a Week's reservation and converted it to Points, without actually having to cancel it first.  Obviously the VOA's have that capability.
> 
> Hopefully MVCI Customer Advocate is monitoring this thread.



This is a terrific first step and has much more capability for the initial introduction than I expected.  I, too, would like to see some tweaks to the search capabilities, but I'm very impressed.

Way to go Marriott!  

Also, I haven't received an email introducing this capability, so maybe Marriott is monitoring this for tweaks before the official introduction or at least some input for the FAQ's.


----------



## puckmanfl (Dec 22, 2011)

Good afternoon...

This is awesome...

Just book the first leg of the 2013 ski trip....

2 bedroom unit units 1/13 -1/19 at Summitt Watch for 3500 points (less than the 3725 for my 3 bedroom GV).  I used to trade this straight up!!!.  My plan is to cancel one day (the weekend) and get 5 days for 2000 its and get a second unit for the same dates.  This will transform my 3 bedroom GV into 2  2bedroom 5 days stays in Plat ski season!!!!  With flexibility to change and move later in the season as the 13 month window moves forward!!!!

Unfortunately, since I used my points..I now can't search again without calling.  I would need to redeem another week toy get more points before I can search on line...

Still, a dramatic improvement!!!!


----------



## Queen (Dec 22, 2011)

*Marriott DC Points Chart*

This is great after the long awaited wait.  Way to go Marriott.  Does anyone know if there is a points chart listing of all the resorts in one place?


----------



## GaryDouglas (Dec 22, 2011)

Queen said:


> This is great after the long awaited wait. Way to go Marriott. Does anyone know if there is a points chart listing of all the resorts in one place?


 
Try this: https://www.my-vacationclub.com/en-us/owners/2_pointsCharts.jsp ; but you will need to be logged in...


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 22, 2011)

GaryDouglas said:


> Try this: https://www.my-vacationclub.com/en-us/owners/2_pointsCharts.jsp ; but you will need to be logged in...



This one many be better. All in one PDF document and no login necessary.

https://www.my-vacationclub.com/common/vc/en-us/pdfs/enrollment_legal_docs/points_charts.pdf


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Dec 23, 2011)

WELL... about time and I'm very happy with it.  Happy planning now...


----------



## KathyPet (Dec 23, 2011)

THe new enhancements are certainly a improvement over the nothing we had before,  However, I agree with those who say that they want to check for availability on location and dates before they make the decision to trade for DC points.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 23, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> It looks like the ability to transfer points online will be there, that will prove to be very helpful for those renting points.



Well, I looked at this again. When you click on the transfer tab there is a message to call Owner Services for assistance. So it doesn't look like this feature is ready, at least not yet.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Dec 23, 2011)

OMGOSH... the above postered mentioned availability at Newport Beach in July and there is availability.    I found 3 nights at Timberlodge over Labor Day Weekend.  I really like this new feature because our travel pattern has changed with our high schooler now.  It is getting more difficult to travel the traditional timeshare week so, I love that I can check in on any day.   This is a huge benefit for me and I'm so glad I signed up for this program even with them skimming points.   I know this won't work for everyone because they can vacation full weeks and what is cool is that you can still vacation your full week.  

I'm kinda surprised on how many are complaining about the non ability to search without available points.   We definitely have a work around as there are tons of Tuggers that have points and will probably post on the sighting board.  It really isn't any different than II.  I know you can search without a deposit but I never do because usually when we deposit it means we cannot vacation for a few years.   Hence the reason I need to deposit.   So, I really don't see the difference.  So, far I'm seeing a lot availability.  Now, Crystal Shores did not have availability for Thanksgiving Week next year.


----------



## puckmanfl (Dec 23, 2011)

good afternoon....

There is a clever way around the "no search" if you don't have enough points feature....

Currently, after booking the ski trip I have 550 pts + 3 weeks that can be redeemed for points....

Plug in the request..use a one night stay in a unit that you have enough points for and use the FLEXIBLE tab.... this gives you a 3 day sweep both before and after.  If you do this and find all 6 days open, then you know there is a 6 day reservation available as well... Then you need to convert your week to  points and go back and book it....  This works really well if you arer looking for a el cheapo  5 day sun-thurs gig... then just search with flexible under the tuesday or wednesday of the week you want....

I did this today and found some cool stuff...

there is Summitt watch in March 2012... Grand Ocean AND Newport 7/2012...

All the prime weeks... even plat owners at NCV have trouble getting July....

There have been many speculative threads on how MVCD is getting this prime inventory for DC...It doesn't really matter , it matters that it is happening...(I suspect, there is some II hijacking!!!)

Some sales guru is going to show a new points player...all the cool struff that is available!!!!

I have a new tidbit , but it deserves its own thread!!!!


----------



## GregT (Dec 23, 2011)

I like this online inventory viewing tool and kudos to Marriott for providing this (not all systems do).  This is clearly a first generation tool and I'm sure more versions of it will come out in the future to provide the functionality that other online systems have developed over time.  But even so, congrats to Marriott for providing this tool.   Starwood owners have been looking for something similar for years.

It will be interesting to play with this to look for inventory patterns -- such as what does MFC (sparsely populated the Trust) availability look like for Jan/Feb/Mar 2013?   And is MKO inventory (deep in the Trust) being populated into the Exchange Inventory, or being held back?

Fun stuff....

Best,

Greg


----------



## GregT (Dec 23, 2011)

Note: this is not a Sighting -- just posting for TUG knowledge what it looks like when there is availability -- and there is alot of availability in December at MFC.

Note that online availability stops on the 21st of December -- possibly a Christmas phenomenon (however there is a 12/20-12/27 ressie), and will watch to see if it is a "12 month out" phenomenon.   Airlines you can call in 331 days out, but the online system doesn't take reservations until 329 days out -- just something to be aware of as we study patterns?

The search was for a 7 night stay with Saturday check-ins (so you'll see Request Arrival Date) plus clicking the Flexible box, so it shows 3 days before and 3 days after to show all possible check-in dates.

Again, Kudos to Marriott for providing this very useful tool.

Best,

Greg

Date....................Size..........View........Points required

Nov. 28, 2012	Two Bedroom	Ocean Side	2,975


Nov. 29, 2012	Two Bedroom	Ocean Side	2,975


Nov. 30, 2012	Two Bedroom	Ocean Side	2,975


Dec. 01, 2012	Two Bedroom	Ocean Side	2,975 Requested Arrival


Dec. 02, 2012	Two Bedroom	Ocean Side	2,975


Dec. 03, 2012	Two Bedroom	Ocean Side	2,975


Dec. 04, 2012	Two Bedroom	Ocean Side	2,975

Dec. 05, 2012	Two Bedroom	Ocean Side	2,975


Dec. 06, 2012	Two Bedroom	Ocean Side	2,975


Dec. 07, 2012	Two Bedroom	Ocean Side	2,975


Dec. 08, 2012	Two Bedroom	Ocean Side	2,975 Requested Arrival


Dec. 09, 2012	Two Bedroom	Ocean Side	2,975


Dec. 10, 2012	Two Bedroom	Ocean Side	2,975


Dec. 11, 2012	Two Bedroom	Ocean Side	2,975

Dec. 12, 2012	Two Bedroom	Ocean Side	2,975


Dec. 13, 2012	Two Bedroom	Ocean Side	2,975


Dec. 14, 2012	Two Bedroom	Ocean Side	2,975


Dec. 15, 2012	Two Bedroom	Ocean Side	3,325 Requested Arrival


Dec. 16, 2012	Two Bedroom	Ocean Side	3,675


Dec. 17, 2012	Two Bedroom	Ocean Side	3,925


Dec. 18, 2012	Two Bedroom	Ocean Side	4,175

Dec. 19, 2012	Two Bedroom	Ocean Side	4,425


Dec. 20, 2012	Two Bedroom	Ocean Side	4,675


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Dec 23, 2011)

GregT said:


> Note: this is not a Sighting -- just posting for TUG knowledge what it looks like when there is availability -- and there is alot of availability in December at MFC.
> 
> Note that online availability stops on the 21st of December -- possibly a Christmas phenomenon (however there is a 12/20-12/27 ressie), and will watch to see if it is a "12 month out" phenomenon.   Airlines you can call in 331 days out, but the online system doesn't take reservations until 329 days out -- just something to be aware of as we study patterns?
> 
> ...







Greg, thanks for posting.  Looks like there's some good pickings there!

Happy Holidays to all....



.


----------



## GregT (Dec 27, 2011)

All,

Still no space available for the Fri/Sat/Sun check-ins (Dec 21, 22 23) at MFC -- I believe these are fixed weeks and aren't (yet) appearing in DClub inventory.

Best,

Greg


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 17, 2012)

I notice that there is a new splash "advertising" the enhancements to the website for DC Point reservations. When you log in to my-vacationclub.com the new splash appears where the one previously displayed advertising the new DC Program with links to enroll. The links for the DC program are still there just now along with links to the new reservation pages.


----------

